# Do you think in words or do you think using pictures?



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you think in words or do you think using pictures?

Please explain.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I tend to think using words, the best way to describe it is an internal dialog. It is extremely difficult for me to picture anything. I have to really put some serious effort into it, but the weird thing is that if I am going somewhere I usually "just know" I am going in the right direction. I also notice if something doesn't look right even though I can't visualize it or necessarily pin point what it is. I am excellent with directions and seem to keep some kind of subconscious log of every twist and turn which allows me to know exactly where I am. I also cannot visualize people faces, but I immediately know whether or not I have met them before just by looking at them.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker (May 11, 2014)

Pictures can say a thousand words as the saying goes although I use both words and pictures when thinking because it works for me.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

I analyse and have thought processes using mostly words, although pictures can sometimes be helpful. I fantasize using pictures.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 2, 2014)

I have excessive dialogues in my head with my acquaintances/friends/family, with whom I have lately talked with. Surely the conversations go in my direction and with too much thought alone, they go overboard. So I believe they're mainly in words. There was this test from BBC of different thinking types I took and it gave me logical-linguistic type. 

I find it hard to picture as well and remembering a face makes my head ache. Yet again, subconsciously everything seems to be there, all the maps, faces, shapes and everything.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I can use both. I can keep a long conversation going on, whether in my mind or out in the open with people; but, when the situation requires it, I can think in terms of pictures. I can envision large sequences of events on how things will unfold in my mind; be it a presentation or just ideas that pop in my head, like animations and things like that.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I have excessive dialogues in my head with my acquaintances/friends/family, with whom I have lately talked with. Surely the conversations go in my direction and with too much thought alone, they go overboard. So I believe they're mainly in words. There was this test from BBC of different thinking types I took and it gave me logical-linguistic type.
> 
> I find it hard to picture as well and remembering a face makes my head ache. Yet again, subconsciously everything seems to be there, all the maps, faces, shapes and everything.


Do you have a link to this test? I would be interested in taking it


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I have excessive dialogues in my head with my acquaintances/friends/family, with whom I have lately talked with. Surely the conversations go in my direction and with too much thought alone, they go overboard. So I believe they're mainly in words. There was this test from BBC of different thinking types I took and it gave me logical-linguistic type.
> 
> I find it hard to picture as well and remembering a face makes my head ache. Yet again, subconsciously everything seems to be there, all the maps, faces, shapes and everything.


Argh... I think I found the link to that quiz but it has been taken down 

I found this one...

http://psychology.about.com/library/quiz/bl-mi-quiz.htm


Multiple Intelligences Quiz
Your Results: Logical-Mathematical Intelligence


Logical-mathematical intelligence is centered on the ability to reason, identify patterns and solve problems. People with this type of intelligence are good and using numbers as well as spotting relationships and patterns in numerical data.

Common characteristics of logical-mathematical intelligence:

Good at mathematics
Strong reasoning skills
Very logical
Enjoys scientific experiments
Able to think about abstract concepts


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Usually in words because there isn't much need to visualize things most of the time. I am perfectly comfortable with visualizing things, though it does take a little more effort. I start thinking in images when just verbal thought isn't enough or suitable, like when recalling a memory or when I'm processing an analogy or example or any story, whether it's my own or someone else's, spoken or written (or just thought, of course). I also think in pictures and words when I do internal dialogues with characters (not just dialoguing to myself but actually imagining myself talking to someone else; it feels unnatural to do that without visualizing it, although I used to employ disembodied voices representing different personalities when I was younger).


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Both in words and visuals, depending on subject. 
I have strong spatial imagination, so I used it a lot for understanding physical principles, like flux of electrons, particles movement creating pressure etc.
Strangely I sometimes think in words foreign language if I think about how to explain something to somebody (English is foreign for me btw).


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I think pictures rather than words. 

When I internalize what is around me I process it in the form of pictures. I am a visual and auditory learner. Sight and sound mean a lot to me. Usually how an environment looks, the aura and a song triggers memories of past events and reminders.


----------



## nhlaholic (Mar 5, 2018)

My days are immersed in word-smithing be it work or hobby, so I do have an ongoing internal dialog. I find, however, that when I stop talking to my self and enter one of my frequent daydream states, it's virtually always images; almost like watching a film. Also, when I'm writing something artistic like poetry, I'm seeing the images in my mind that represent what it is I'm trying to convey in words.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Both but my thoughts are definitely more verbal - I'm constantly conversing with myself , however I often have multiple of thoughts running at once. 
I notice before entering dream stage- my thoughts bc very visual 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Seems like Ti domming would be pretty difficult to do with pictures.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I use both. Most of my "fast" thoughts are words, but whenever I stop and think about things, I tend to form pictures in my mind.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I think using words and pictures. But I think using pictures more.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Words. I can't visualize things when I close my eyes like most people, its just black.


----------



## ca3 (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't like to place limits on myself to just these areas and use all that is available (extroverted thinking) I like to think that I use all of my senses.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Thinking for me often begins with feeling. An idea may begin with feeling, or a sense. Words and pictures build on that, for lack of a better descriptive term, instinct.

While that may sound nonsensical, I often get feelings that carry information or communication. I also get feelings that carry and convey knowledge. Yes, I have some modest measure of psychic ability, which is completely uncontrollable. It just happens, and has happened during the course of my life.

That you do not believe that is not offensive to me. I wouldn’t believe it either. As I live with it I would be a fool to deny that it happens. FYI.


----------

